# OB visits and NST's on the same day



## msvason (Mar 10, 2011)

Just wanted to know how most of your are handling this. 
OB patient with known GDM comes for her regular OB visits and she is getting NST's at nearly all of her visits in the office.  If it's an insurance that does not accept global billing, are you reporting both the visit with -25 Modifier and the NST?  Or reporting only the NST?  I've had cases where the visit was reported without the -25 and denying as integral to the NST.  However, if the modifier is on the visit, the insurance will pay.  What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## sjackson (Mar 16, 2011)

*nst visit billing*

Most procedure codes have some basic counseling included so if you do not use the -25 on the e/m it will automatically be bundled by the carrier.  You can do both, just need to prove that the nst reading is not the only thing the patient was seen for.  So as long as your documetation for the office visit is there you OK.


----------

